# iPad mini vs Nexus 7: which one is better & why?



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2012)

The iPad mini is clearly better due to the mature ecosystem it exists in. Thoughts?


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2012)

Depends what you want it for.

Some Nexus 7 pros:

Price
GPS
Suitable for people who dont like Apple, their app approval policies etc
Far more customisable
Can use USB storage if you mess around a bit with cables etc
Full 720p for watching movies etc

Some cons:

16:9 aspect ratio not idea for some tasks, specially given the bar that lurks at the bottom of android screens almost all the time (does go away when watching movies etc)
Lack of 7" tablet-optimised apps (unclear how long this will take to change)
No rear camera


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2012)

Stupid question, they both have their strengths and weaknesses. Much like Canon and Nikon, it largely comes down to personal preference and what you want to use either device for.

Nexus 7 has Blade Runner connotations though.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 25, 2012)

16.9 screens are generally a bit inferior for web browsing, which is the Nexus's major failing for me. Temptingly cheap, but a little awkward and compromised for the use it's most likely to see, in my hands at least.

Given that I already have a small, light instant on type ultrabook/mb air at home and a ridiculously short commute, I'm struggling to justify the expense. Particularly as the iPad mini's probably a better fit for my needs and the extra cost makes it (even) less of a near impulse purchase.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

firky said:


> Stupid question, they both have their strengths and weaknesses. Much like Canon and Nikon, it largely comes down to personal preference and what you want to use either device for.


And budget.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2012)

tarannau said:


> 16.9 screens are generally a bit inferior for web browsing, which is the Nexus's major failing for me. Temptingly cheap, but a little awkward and compromised for the use it's most likely to see, in my hands at least.
> 
> Given that I already have a small, light instant on type ultrabook/mb air at home and a ridiculously short commute, I'm struggling to justify the expense. Particularly as the iPad mini's probably a better fit for my needs and the extra cost makes it (even) less of a near impulse purchase.



Screen aspect is a bigger deal than your average fanboy will admit, 16:9 really doesn't work on a tablet ime...


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

tarannau said:


> 16.9 screens are generally a bit inferior for web browsing, which is the Nexus's major failing for me.


Not as big a failing as the lower res screen of the Mini which means you'll be zooming in and out all over the shop.  16:9 makes far more sense for watching films too, and I've had no problem browsing sites on the Nexus either. 

Here's that graphic again showing the difference.


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2012)

Seriously, if you think that difference in screen res is a bigger issue than the aspect ratio and screen size when it comes to actually using the device, you have gone wrong somewhere.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

elbows said:


> Seriously, if you think that difference in screen res is a bigger issue than the aspect ratio and screen size when it comes to actually using the device, you have gone wrong somewhere.


So because I have a different opinion to you - as someone who's been using such a device for months - I must have "gone wrong" somewhere?  Jeez. 

What's the aspect ratio of the iPhone 5, by the way?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2012)

elbows said:


> Seriously, if you think that difference in screen res is a bigger issue than the aspect ratio and screen size when it comes to actually using the device, you have gone wrong somewhere.



Agreed a retina screen is nice but it doesn't compare to having a good amount of real estate to view the web or applications on. Complete red herring to suggest otherwise.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 25, 2012)

The pixel thing is far less important for me. Yes, higher resolution screens tend to provide the promise of better image and text quality, but not being able to see a convenient chunk of web page is far more of a awkward bind in everyday use. I suspect the ipad mini will be of pleasure to browse the web on than the Nexus, but I'll reserve judgment on that till I have a play on the new iPad. I'm a little bit impatient and a quick reader and I found the Nexus likeable and responsive, but a little awkward at the same time. You always found something just off the screen boundaries to navigate to


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

If you like browsing websites, a higher resolution screen sure makes the experience more pleasurable unless you like zooming in and out all the time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2012)

tarannau said:


> The pixel thing is far less important for me. Yes, higher resolution screens tend to provide the promise of better image and text quality, but not being able to see a convenient chunk of web page is far more of a awkward bind in everyday use. I suspect the ipad mini will be of pleasure to browse the web on than the Nexus, but I'll reserve judgment on that till I have a play on the new iPad. I'm a little bit impatient and a quick reader and I found the Nexus likeable and responsive, but a little awkward at the same time. You always found something just off the screen boundaries to navigate to



Indeed and after two months of owning a retina iPad I can tell you there are huge amounts of the web that aren't optimised for it at all.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 25, 2012)

The resolution difference between the ipad mini and Nexus are hardly night and day though - it's well within a range where screen reflection, viewing angle, contrast ratios and a whole variety of other combination factors are arguably far more important.

Having not seen the new iPad I'm not in a position to confidently spout either way, but I suspect the screen won't be noticeably less high in resolution than the Nexus. This is not going to be the difference between a MBP Retina and a normal laptop, or any similar marked jump in performance.


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:


> So because I have a different opinion to you - as someone who's been using such a device for months - I must have "gone wrong" somewhere? Jeez.
> 
> What's the aspect ratio of the iPhone 5, by the way?


 
I'm talking about tablets. And its nothing to do with opinion, its to do with factual errors you've been repeating for months about websites, resolution & aspect ratio.

Here are some screenshots I just took on an ipad 2 (identical to the ipad mini for this test) and the nexus 7.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 25, 2012)

If I had to choose one to buy it would be the nexus. But I'd rather own the mini, ideally.

Eta ^regardless of price differences btw


----------



## tarannau (Oct 25, 2012)

That's a good example tbf. Would you immediately rather see the main story & tag cloud content, or that and the links to the Recent posts on the first look of a page? It's not about zoom for me here, more about simple principles of navigation and (quick) usability.


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't find the aspect ratio of 16:9 as annoying as I thought I would, websites like Wiki, IMDB, the Guardian and BBC often have apps which will automatically launched if you should click one of theg ir URLs. Other websites invariably redirect you to the mobile version of their website. 

I found getting used to the smaller keyboard more of a frustration. Swift Key makes it easier but I still don't like writing much more than you see in this post.



editor said:


> And budget.


 

That as well.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

Basing an entire argument about personal preferences by taking over-sized screengrabs of one website?
I give up.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 25, 2012)

TBF, I'm irritated easily, even by UI issues and navigation shortcomings sadly. When it comes to budget, this is always going to be something of a luxury/unnecessary purchase for me*, so I'd prefer it something that's actually more a temptation than vague annoyance to use.

Not that I've used the ipad mini. It could be a right pain to use and feel horrible in the hand, but I think that's unlkely

*15 min commute, ultrabook at home. It's probably going to see most use in the toilet and whilst reclining in the bedroom tbh. Power tablet user me.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

tarannau said:


> *15 min commute, ultrabook at home. It's probably going to see most use in the toilet and whilst reclining in the bedroom tbh. Power tablet user me.


For what it's worth, my Nexus gets most use watching films, iPlayer and TV in bed or in the kitchen where it has completely replaced my old portable TV. 

*and on the bog, natch


----------



## tarannau (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Basing an entire argument about personal preferences by taking over-sized screengrabs of one website?
> I give up.


 
Do you want to see more screengrabs, or would it be pointless arguing with this stubborn and dismissive version of you?

There are plenty of examples out there. From my point of view, missing some of the main navigation options off the first view is a little annoying.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Do you want to see more screengrabs, or would it be pointless arguing with this stubborn and dismissive version of you?
> 
> There are plenty of examples out there. From my point of view, missing some of the main navigation options off the first view is a little annoying.


If the site is really wide, I just turn the tablet into landscape mode. That may not work for the iPad Mini though, given its inferior 1024 pixel width.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:


> If you like browsing websites, a higher resolution screen sure makes the experience more pleasurable unless you like zooming in and out all the time.


I've *never* needed to do this on my iPad 2. Which is why I don't, if I'm honest, get this whole resolution thing.

IMU, the mini has the same resolution as the iPad 2.

Why is it going to be a problem on an 8" if it isn't on a 10", presuming both have the same pixel count? I presume letters'll be - literally - exactly as well-defined on each device, just a bit smaller on the mini. (And equally small but, presumably, smoother on a higher res device.)


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Why is it going to be a problem on an 8" if it isn't on a 10", presuming both have the same pixel count? I presume letters'll be - literally - exactly as well-defined on each device, just a bit smaller on the mini. (And equally small but, presumably, smoother on a higher res device.)


Because so many sites are designed for screens wider than 1024 pixels (and not enough have responsive layouts)?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:


> If the site is really wide, I just turn the tablet into landscape mode. That may not work for the iPad Mini though, given its inferior 1024 pixel width.


 
Landscape's even worse ime - you tend only to get a sliver of the top of the page, necessitating too much downward scrolling before you get to much of the content beyond the headers.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Because so many sites are designed for screens wider than 1024 pixels?


Is that something I've been missing / failing to notice on the iPad 2, then?

I'm guessing it must, but tbh it really hasn't registered


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Because so many sites are designed for screens wider than 1024 pixels (and not enough have responsive layouts)?


 
Not that again! I already told you when you brought it up a while ago that you had completely misrepresented the stats you used.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

So let's get this argument right: its actually preferable to have a lower res 1024 x 768 screen than a higher res 1280 x 800 one and 16:9 is _bad, bad, bad_ - presumably unless we're talking about the iPhone 5. Have I got that right?


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Basing an entire argument about personal preferences by taking over-sized screengrabs of one website?
> I give up.


 
This is you at your absolute worst. They arent oversized screengrabs, what a ridiculous putdown. They are at the resolutions of the actual devices, which is half the point!

They show the reality of the aspect ratio issues in landscape mode. Deal with it you reality distorter.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

elbows said:


> Not that again! I already told you when you brought it up a while ago that you had completely misrepresented the stats you used.


What are you on about now? Are you really arguing that most big sites aren't designed for screens wider than 1024 pixels?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:


> So let;s get this argument right: its actually preferable to have a lower res 1024 x 768 screen than a higher res 1280 x 800 one and 16:9 is _bad, bad, bad_ - presumably unless we're talking about the iPhone 5. Have I got that right?


I'm guessing that must be aimed at someone else, because - afaict - I've said nothing along those lines 

But elbows posted pretty much at *exactly* the same time as you. And I often find it quite hard to tell who you're responding to, tbh!


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:


> What are you on about now? Are you really arguing that most big sites aren't designed for screens wider than 1024 pixels?


 
Yes I am!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Landscape's even worse ime - you tend only to get a sliver of the top of the page, necessitating too much downward scrolling before you get to much of the content beyond the headers.



And even full screen on 16:9 doesn't help much.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't have a tablet, but I always assumed if I had one I'd use it portrait.  Is that not normal?


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> I don't have a tablet, but I always assumed if I had one I'd use it portrait. Is that not normal?


I use my Asus Transformer 95% of the time in landscape. My Nexus less so, but still most of the time seeing as I use it a lot to watch TV/films.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 25, 2012)

No arguments from most here on that one. Portrait tends to see more of the page in everyday use.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 25, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> I don't have a tablet, but I always assumed if I had one I'd use it portrait. Is that not normal?


Depends what for. Artichoke watches Waterloo Road in portrait, screen rotation locked, lying on her side. I've always presumed that it's so she can see less of the f***ing shag-awful acting.


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> I don't have a tablet, but I always assumed if I had one I'd use it portrait. Is that not normal?


 
Depends on the device and what you are doing with it. On devices like the Nexus 7 you'll spend most time in portrait and switch to landscape for films etc.

For larger tablets quite a lot of time may be spent in landscape mode, obviously this is even more true for hybrids that have a keyboard accessory.


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2012)

elbows said:


> Yes I am!


 
And let me add to that in case you chose your words very carefully. I do not mean that websites look rubbish at resolutions above 1024, or that designers dont consider how their design should look when viewed at a wider resolution.

What I mean is that very few designs assume that a user will have a resolution greater than 1024, they are designed to work just great at that resolution. For larger resolutions sites generally take one of two approaches - either a centralised content area (such as one based on a 960 grid) where any extra screen resolution is just used as background, or sites such as this forum where certain content panes stretch, enabling more contents to fit on one line. Any advantage to this on mobile devices must be weighed against the actual physical side of the screen to see if it inadvertently ends up making things worse by making the text too small.

And on that note I have to say that there is a real possibility that some content such as that already using smaller font sizes may have a bit of a rocky start on the ipad mini, may end up too small. I cant be bothered to figure out the theoreticals on this completely though so I'll wait till people have actually tried the ipad mini. If its an issue then I assume the same issue exists on android tablets.


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2012)

Has anyone here used an iPad Mini?


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> I don't have a tablet, but I always assumed if I had one I'd use it portrait. Is that not normal?


 
Depends what I am doing.

Don't really use my Nexus or iPad for browsing. They're really devices I use to run apps from rather than an expensive web-browser IYSWIM, which is why this argument is as moot to me as the one about GPS was to others.


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2012)

Actually I must have missed a third possibility out of my list of how websites and browsers respond to greater resolutions. One where stuff ends up larger. This makes the most of the resolution and doesnt waste any screen space, but it shows the 16:9 issue at its worst.


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2012)

firky said:


> Don't really use my Nexus or iPad for browsing.


 
Ahh good someone with both. How come the disparity in apps between the two platforms doesnt make you rant like it makes me rant?


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 25, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The iPad mini is clearly better due to the mature ecosystem it exists in. Thoughts?


 
Thoughts?

OK, the nexus is massively cheaper, has a better screen, and an OS that allows me to amend it pretty much however I like.  The manufacturer isn't so terrified of me buying content from outside their store that they ban all bittorrent clients, or other ways of getting media onto the device.  I don't have to invalidate the warranty to get proper control of the device.

 Hell, I find myself using my nexus more often than my iPad3 these days.


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2012)

elbows said:


> Ahh good someone with both. How come the disparity in apps between the two platforms doesnt make you rant like it makes me rant?


 
I don't develop apps 

Also all the apps I use most are available on both platforms, although I have to admit the BBC iPlayer app on Android does make me want to rant like you. I don't blame the Android platform for that but the BBC - same goes with my bank, the not so ethical Co-op, who opted to design a BB app to go along with their iPhone and Ipad one instead of Android.

Most websites are perfectly useble in 16:9 as you get redirected to their mobile version and it's fine in portrait mode.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

They're both shit. 

7" tablets are made of wrongness.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

firky said:


> same goes with my bank, the not so ethical Co-op, who opted to design a BB app to go along with their iPhone and Ipad one instead of Android.


 
Android one is due any day now, according to the bloke I spoke to at co-op last week.

https://twitter.com/CoopBankPR/status/260692437696147457


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Android one is due any day now, according to the bloke I spoke to at co-op last week.


 
I've withdrawn all my funds from the co-op and only left a couple of quid in until they drop their deal with ATOS. 

I know, I know, every little helps...


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

firky said:


> I've withdrawn all my funds from the co-op and only left a couple of quid in until they drop their deal with ATOS.
> 
> I know, I know, every little helps...


 
They're in bed with ATOS ???  ffs


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2012)

firky said:


> I don't develop apps


 
I havent ranted very much as a developer yet, mostly because I've not found anything too huge to rant about when developing, and because I havent developed many apps yet. The vast bulk of my app rants are as a user.



> Also all the apps I use most are available on both platforms, although I have to admit the BBC iPlayer app on Android does make me want to rant like you. I don't blame the Android platform for that but the BBC - same goes with my bank, the not so ethical Co-op, who opted to design a BB app to go along with their iPhone and Ipad one instead of Android.


 
We just have to hope that decent sales of devices like the Nexus further improve this picture.



> Most websites are perfectly useble in 16:9 as you get redirected to their mobile version and it's fine in portrait mode.


 
It may be true but the fact you even say it points to one of the things Apple is banking on - that this blurring between tablet and phone experience and expectations keeps android bogged down just enough that there is some room for aspects of Apples offerings to glow.


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2012)

firky said:


> Has anyone here used an iPad Mini?


I've played with a display model (in NJ today), and liked it, but wasn't doing much more than go 'oooh, it's little and does what the ipad does, sort of'.  Techy guys were talking about data cost in the 4g networks (apparently it will suffer from similar issues as the iphone 5, but I'm afraid they lost me a bit in the explanation, and two of them work for google, so may just be being superior).  

I'm still a massive fan of my kindle (which is deeply retro now, I know) because it does what I want it to do- let me read loads of books on the go- perfectly, and does nothing else.  Rather that than something that sort of does lots of things you might kind of fancy doing.

I think most of us need to decide what we do most of and they buy whatever does that well- but if I had limitless funds I might get an ipad mini as well, just because it was pretty, easy to play with and kind of strokable.  (Which sums up both Apple's appeal and why 'proper' techy people don't like them....)


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> They're in bed with ATOS ???  ffs


 
Yup:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-co-op-and-their-unethical-dealings-with-atos.300225/

I was really surprised how much it pissed me off to learn that.


----------



## contadino (Oct 26, 2012)

My Nexus is mostly screen locked in portrait - certainly for most things that I use it for (browsing, email, books, etc..)  The only time I switch to landscape is when I'm playing about with photos or to watch the odd YouTube vid.

When browsing zooming in and out is just a double tap so really not a big issue.  I've never mastered these two finger gestures.

Consequently the screen ratio is unimportant to me compared to resolution. There isn't a massive difference in screen resolution between the Nexus and the iPad.  What's more important is price, and being able to use the device how I want to and with whatever content I want to.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 26, 2012)

contadino said:


> being able to use the device how I want to and with whatever content I want to.


 
Completely agree with this statement.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 26, 2012)

Quick q, seeing as you're all discussing it. Has Chrome on Nexus not got a "Full-screen mode" like the desktop version? If not, are there other browsers available that do?


----------



## DieselBar (Oct 26, 2012)

The jailbreak warranty problem is pretty much a non issue if anyone is worried by it, just restore your phone before you goto the store, think they do have a torrent client in there

If you don't like iTunes use media monkey to upload whatever you want...


----------



## sim667 (Oct 26, 2012)

I still cant decided whether I want a ipad mini or just a new ipad.....

Other tablets dont even factor into the equation

*awaits berating


----------



## Firky (Oct 26, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Quick q, seeing as you're all discussing it. Has Chrome on Nexus not got a "Full-screen mode" like the desktop version? If not, are there other browsers available that do?


 
Errr I am not sure, Opera probably has that facility.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 26, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I still cant decided whether I want a ipad mini or just a new ipad.....
> 
> Other tablets dont even factor into the equation
> 
> *awaits berating



I think that's going to remain the case for the huge majority of people. Most people who've been asking me about tablets have used the same frame of reference...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 26, 2012)

Apparently the iPad mini sold out in twenty minutes. Wonder how many units they've shifted?


----------



## peterkro (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 26, 2012)

That piece of news is not relevant to this thread or are you going for some kind of award?


----------



## Sunray (Oct 29, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I still cant decided whether I want a ipad mini or just a new ipad.....
> 
> Other tablets dont even factor into the equation
> 
> *awaits berating


 
For me the weight is a massive influence, the iPad 1 was far too heavy be sensible.  The 308g of the mini while still heavier than I'd like its approaching the 251g of my kindle 3 which is the sort of weight that I think makes these devices.

I never think that my kindle is too heavy to use.  Every time I picked up the iPad at work, that was the 1st thing that entered my head.  I'm still surprised they sold 100 million of them.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 29, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The iPad mini is clearly better due to the mature ecosystem it exists in. Thoughts?


My dad can beat up your dad


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

I think the weight was a major factor in my not using the HTC Flyer, while I use the same-size Nexus 7 every day.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 29, 2012)

Amazon would like to elbow its way into the discussion


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

Apparently, the iPad Mini launch _boosted_ Amazon sales. I guess some users were waiting to see what was coming up and weren't that impressed. 


> In response to a question about how Kindle sales were faring following Apple’s iPad mini announcement on Tuesday, Amazon spokesperson Drew Herdener reported they were selling better than usual. “Wednesday was the $199 Kindle Fire HD’s biggest day of sales since launch and up 3x week over week,” according to a statement emailed to *AllThingsD*.
> http://allthingsd.com/20121026/amazon-says-kindle-withstood-ipad-mini-assault/


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 29, 2012)

That's not all that surprising, they may have been intending to buy kindles anyway but waited to see what Apple were offering. It's called shopping around. 

However, I've been intrigued by rumours Google were going to introduce a $99 tablet at today's cancelled Nexus10 launch.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2012)

The launch boosted sales according to Amazon who never release sales figures?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 29, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Amazon would like to elbow its way into the discussion


 
Just got sent this 








http://www.imore.com/copy-editing-a...tm_campaign=Feed:+loopinsight/KqJb+(The+Loop)


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

The Kindle Fire HD  still looks a better bet for the money.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Amazon would like to elbow its way into the discussion


 I bought one, got it last week, was never tempted by Ipad , full fat one, or diet one - way too pricy - and after a weekend of heavy use - I am very happy with the Kindle Fire HD


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 29, 2012)

I wouldn't pay the $329 dollar price to be able to download books in 39 more languages than I can read. I think the lack of cellular option (3g) capability is the one downside to the Kindle Fire. Of course the Kindle is mainly a book reader and its other activities are an add-on to its primary function. Apps will be developed once the Kindle has a significant market. Look what happened to the number of apps that were originally available for Android phones, and the number of them now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Just got sent this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol yeah I saw that...


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 29, 2012)

The smaller the screen the more pixels needed IMO.  On comparing my Samsung Note 1 with our ipad 3 you can see that the Note has a sharper screen.  

But it needs to be - it wouldn't be much fun reading pdf magazines on it if it was worse than the ipad.  I've no need for the mini, the ipad is just the right size to use as my work portfolio.  If I had any more tablets I'd have a virtual matryoshka of screens.    I can see it appealing to some, though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2017)

I have both, and when my charger on the Nexus broke recently I had to switch to the mini full time. What a pain in the arse it was in comparison. I use a Mac for all my usual computing, but the iPad minis operating system is a pain in the arse. Can't mirror to the telly without buying some Apple TV shit. Also it kept freezing and reloading pages. Nexus can be a bastard at times but it's definitely the right size and the right gadget for me. Id love an updated nexus 7 if they ever make one.


----------

